# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  I know its early.. But December trip?

## BreanaAshlee

I am in the planning stages for my december trip since everything except airfare is booked for my ATI trip.

Any suggestions for a hotel on the beach between $70-100/night?.. the lower the better..

----------


## Joe Trinidad

About 25 ish of us are staying at Fun Holidays.

----------


## brasi

I am staying at Fun Holiday in that super-fun "JT" group ...

And BBC2 is in the planning stages!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> I am staying at Fun Holiday in that super-fun "JT" group ...
> 
> And BBC2 is in the planning stages!


Don't forget the Shower Show photo shoot.. hahahah

----------


## Muzikdoc

December is my next reach..what are the Super Group Fun Holiday dates????  Would like to be there when you are all around!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Muzikdoc there will be arrivals from December 20th all the way through Jan 16th ish.

----------


## Angel

Breana do you have any requests for what hotel has or do you care? Other than how much it costs?

----------


## yetta

Going to be there big time!! Can't wait for our December trip. Arriving the 13th and staying for over 3 weeks. Oh yeah!!!!! Not staying on the beach but will be pon the west end...mi favorite spot. Good deals to be had on the west end fi sure! Staying at Catcha Gardens...sweet spot fi sure! Hope to see all the boardies pon da rock. Good times are a coming.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> Breana do you have any requests for what hotel has or do you care? Other than how much it costs?


Only two things.. On the beach and has Wifi

----------


## poolguywindsor

Where and when did this big Fun Holiday group come from? Thats way too far away for me to think about, I will wait for the last min ute deals like usual, besides i already stayed there once its off the list, oh actually twice.

----------


## brasi

I am checking this place out this April reach...I trust Joe, Beachgirl66 and Patty but...the boardie reviews as a whole are less than stellar. OFF PGW's list scares me. Newfiesub had issues there too...

I will report back to you Bre! (and will be booking a backup!)

Joe, how could I forget to mention the shower shows???  My bad!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

They key about FH is the expectation.. it's rustic at best but the rooms are clean and the staff is friendly.  Expect a 5 star and you'll be disappointed, Grand Pineapple it's not.. But they do try hard and they do make it welcoming.  PGW makes it a point not to stay in one place at any time, he likes to spread the wealth so to speak.. LOL

----------


## brasi

I'm not that fussy. But if it's advertised as all-inclusive...and I have to get out of the pool to go to the right bar to grab a drink OR pay for a drink after I have shelled out AI money...and there is never any ice...it starts being problematic!

I stay at 3 stars, and pay as I go usually. So: if I pay up front a forego that for AI...it should be AI! Not some half hybrid. I trust your judgement Joe.

(MOST importantly my kids will be there. This trip is their intro to Jamaica! And they will want to eat, and get food and snacks, etc and that's the reason I am tentatively choosing an AI for the December reach)

I am thinking about doing a test day (pay the AI price as a guest for a day) during my April reach...full deets in my trip report!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Aww look at you Brasi you are into single digest now...me I have to wait until tomorrow  :Frown:  but then tomorrow I can  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

It is all inclusive, you get all the drinks you want, the Bar is located right next to the pool, so you barely have to get out of the pool.. LOL  The swim up bar is not even staffed in most cases, so you'll have to go to the restaurant bar... BTW, the distance between the restaurant bar and the pool water is 3 feet.

----------


## beccajean_ca

What is the AI price for the day at FH? Im paying as I go but was looking to upgrade to AI but its and extra 50 bucks a day it looks like.

----------


## brasi

ahahah  $50 a day for ME eating and drinking?

DEAL.

----------


## Lovechild

NBCC has good pricing in December....paid $80/night for a studio with kitchen this past Christmas.

----------


## beccajean_ca

> ahahah  $50 a day for ME eating and drinking?
> 
> DEAL.



So I am going to have to find out if I'm paying 54 now  not AI how much more would I have to pay for a few days of AI or maybe a week AI and the other week not AI..if I have to keep up with Patty and Dawn I may have to upgrade otherwise I may be bankrupt lol

----------


## Van

Moms Place around $65 a night has wifi

----------


## BreanaAshlee

yes please let me know what it is like, i haven't ventured away from hidden paradise. But i figure it would nice to actually be staying on the beach.

----------


## Orchid

I've really been pushing Wild Parrot lately, but.....I really enjoyed this spot in Feb.  Rooms are basic, but very clean and right on the beach.  The bar is very nice and good food.  Check out their recently updated website for room prices.

----------


## The Chooch

What dates are y'all looking at ??? I was gonna go in Nov but if there is a party goin on in Dec I'll go then....We gots plenty o time still.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hey we can all go down for Christmas and have one of those gift exchanges where you get to steal what ever present you want when its your turn...I imagine with the warped people of this board (excluding your truly of course) that there would be some good presents going around lol.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> What dates are y'all looking at ??? I was gonna go in Nov but if there is a party goin on in Dec I'll go then....We gots plenty o time still.


My dates are December 20th-January 4 right now,but are subject to change... the big december groups starts arriving from december 20 and on, it seems.





> Hey we can all go down for Christmas and have one of those gift exchanges where you get to steal what ever present you want when its your turn...I imagine with the warped people of this board (excluding your truly of course) that there would be some good presents going around lol.


Haha i could only imagine what some of the gifts would be.
Whenever the december roll call gets started, pitch this idea again so we all remember!

----------


## Patty Sather

> My dates are December 20th-January 4 right now,but are subject to change... the big december groups starts arriving from december 20 and on, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha i could only imagine what some of the gifts would be.
> Whenever the december roll call gets started, pitch this idea again so we all remember!


IM IN! my dates are dec26-jan12

----------


## poolguywindsor

All this planning, too much for me, if a deal comes up, book, pack and go! You are all stressing me out,lol Anyway the thing with Fun Holiday is if your travelling with kids it is a great deal, since buying drinks alone will make you broke, espeacially those frozen pina coladas and strawberry daquiris, most places they charge the same with or without rum!

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> All this planning, too much for me, if a deal comes up, book, pack and go! You are all stressing me out,lol Anyway the thing with Fun Holiday is if your travelling with kids it is a great deal, since buying drinks alone will make you broke, espeacially those frozen pina coladas and strawberry daquiris, most places they charge the same with or without rum!


I wish I was as free spirited as you. But I like to have everything as far as airfare and hotels booked out ahead of time, the thought of waiting and finding out that everything is booked scares me.

----------


## saeyedoc

We'll be there too, booked the Owner's Villa and adjacent garden suite at Nirvana, 12/22-1/2. This will be our first trip with our kids since they were little, they will be 18 and 22. Have never been there over the holidays, should be great fun!

----------


## sullymon

The last 4 years the wife and I have stayed at Merrils 2. Nice place great staff Jamaican owned and you can eat and drink at Merrils 1 and 3. It has wifi and is close to the action. Just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## rastagal

I have to do New Years again in JA but not sure of my exact dates yet...still working on finalizing the summer trip. Great, now I'm going to be trying to plan both!  Hopefully Jetblue won't be super high..Ok, now I'm going to have to mosey over to their site to look at December flights...geesh!

----------

